# ER Diagramm/Relationales Datenmodell - Wie erstelle ich dies?



## forsti222 (18. November 2010)

Hallo und zwar stehe ich vor einen folgen schweren Problem, ich habe hier echt 0 AHnung wie ich ein ER Diagramm erstellen kann. Könnte mir vl jemand ein paar details verraten? Wie ich das designen soll bzw rangehen soll?

Ein Unternehmen entwickelt und produziert technische Produkte. Ein Produkt kann aus mehreren Teilprodukten zusammengesetzt sein, die ebenfalls Produkte sind. Jedes Produkt hat genau einen Entwickler, Konstrukteur und Produktmanager, die alle Mitarbeiter des Unternehmens sind. Kunden bestellen Auftra?ge, in deren Positionen jeweils ein Produkt enthalten ist. In der Produktion wird jedes gefertigte Produkt mit einer Seriennummer versehen. Diese Seriennummer wird bei der Auslieferung, die immer einem Auftrag zugeordnet ist, mitprotokolliert. Es kann aber zu einem Auftrag mehrere Lieferungen geben aber nicht mehrere Auftra?ge zu einer Lieferung. Jede Lieferposition entha?lt nur ein gefertigtes Produkt. U?berfu?hren Sie das ER-Diagramm in ein Relationales Datenmodell.

Vielen dank


----------



## Yaslaw (18. November 2010)

Wie: Mit Visio oder sonst einem Tool.

Dann hast du 2 Varianten:
1) Les dich in ER-Diagramme ein und erstell mal eines. Wir können es dann hier im Forum durchgehen und dir helfen
2) Du machst einen Thread in der Jobbörse des Forums auf, damit dir jemand das ER-Diagramm erstellt.


----------

